

Why Can't M.B.A. Students Write? - petethomas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703409904576174651780110970.html

======
gexla
They can't write because the education they have had from K - MBA hasn't
required enough writing classes and these people haven't taken the time to
practice.

Like with programming, writing requires practice and learning the rules to be
a better technician. I disagree that creativity is a big part of it.

The most valuable college class I have ever taken was a technical writing
class with an instructor armed with a wicked red marker. Interestingly, it was
computer science and forestry (Montana) majors who were required to take it,
not business people. A class like that takes care of the technical side (rules
of grammer) of writing. Beyond that, you need lots of practice.

------
oldstrangers
They can't write because they've had all the creative life force drained out
of them from 6 years of learning about "business". Of course, that creativity
was probably already on the low end considering that they opted into business
school in the first place. /jokes

------
marklabedz
The ability to effectively communicate is drastically underrated. (Perhaps
because its the most difficult to quantitatively measure?)

